# Siamese cats - do they need a companion cat or not?



## sweetpea (Aug 8, 2004)

I've read that Siamese cats get insanely jealous of other cats in a household, because they want all of their human mommy's attention. Is this true? Does that mean that a Siamese cat would be better alone, without a companion?

Thanks.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think every cat gets jelous of their housemates at some point.  I'm just not sure if Siamese are worse about it or not though...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a friend a long time ago with several Siamese cats, which got along great.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Sometimes cats won't accept a companion, but I don't think it's breed related. I think it's just when they get a bit older and stuck in their ways.

My siamese (mix) just adores the other cat. The introduction was pretty easy.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I have 2 Siamese mix cats who absolutely love and adore each other!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My two Siamese have been together since they were very young. They cuddle and play together all of the time. Of course, there is some rivalry for my attention, but I think that's because they really bond with their human parents! I would feel sorry for a cat without another furry friend.


----------

